# What ACNH resources do you use? [List of all Resources]



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

*What ACNH resources do you use?*
Thanks for everyone's replies so far. Let's build this into the one stop shop for all Animal Crossing New Horizons resources, guides, data, wiki, and information. Hopefully we will be able to help many new players and forum members  ^-^

*Please leave a comment if you found this to be helpful as a thanks to our many contributors!*

Remember to bookmark this thread so you can refer back to all these resources to help with your island adventures!

We will continually update this post as more people share their ACNH resources.

Here are the ones that I have found to be very useful so far as well as contributions from other forum members:

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟIsland Planner / Designer·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*








						Happy Island Designer
					

Plan your dream island map. Made for Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Draw terrain and paths, place buildings, and trace your in-game map.




					eugeneration.github.io
				






			Island Planner by bubble wand games
		

Contributed by: Rosch







						Island planner for Animal Crossing New Horizons
					

Plan your Animal Crossing Island :)



					planimalcrossing.com
				



Contributed by: Brookie

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟIsland Queue·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				



Contributed by: Hesper

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟTurnips·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*





						Animal Crossing - Turnip Prophet
					

Animal Crossing - Turnip Prophet




					turnipprophet.io
				



Contributed by: MarkySharky









						Stalks.io Stalk Market Tracker
					

Get stalk price predictions, forecasts and advice for you and your friends' islands! Plus track all of your profits over time!




					stalks.io
				



Contributed by: stiney

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟItems·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*





						Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

The largest Animal Crossing item, villager database and wishlist maker on the internet.




					villagerdb.com
				












						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				



Contributed by: mirukushake









						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				



Contributed by: kakuzu






						I made an Item Checklist!
					

Checklist of every item in the game! I couldn't find any Item Checklists with all the tools and other non-catalogables so I made my own. There's a few items omitted like the construction kits and fresh turnips because you can't realistically collect them without halting progression or they...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Contributed by: Kalene

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟBugs / Fish Tracker·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*





						Animal Crossing Catch Guide
					






					ac-catch.com
				



Contributed by: SinnerTheCat






						BetSlot: Situs judi slot terbaik dan terpercaya no 1 Indonesia
					

BetSlot adalah situs judi slot terbaik dan terpercaya nomor 1 Indonesia untuk semua permainan judi online. Dapatkan bonus tertinggi dan jackpot tanpa limit.




					nooksisland.com
				



Contributed by: Kindra

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟFlower Breeding·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*
https://youtu.be/bd1ECcG9pmwContributed by: moonnoodle 










						Flower Breeding Simulator
					

A fancy tool to simulate flower breeding and pattern performance.




					gardenscience.ac
				



Contributed by: mirukushake









						ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
					

ACNH Flower Genetics Guide By Paleh  Update: Thanks to data mining from Aeter (Aeter#9823 on Discord), we now know the genes of all the New Horizon flower species! Huge thanks for getting this info! This guide has been updated with all the new gene data for all species.  Animal Crossing New Horiz...




					docs.google.com
				



Contributed by: flurrybuster






						ACNH Guide On Hybrids
					

I highly recommend bookmarking this thread, as it gets lost very quickly!  Also, if you have any questions, feel free to reply and tag me (@Khaelis) in your post, or send me a DM/Conversation.  I'll respond as soon as I am able.   Hello, and welcome to my guide on hybrids for Animal Crossing...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Contributed by: xara

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟShopping·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*








						Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com
				




*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟVillagers·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*
*Villager Houses:*








						Villager house exteriors in AC: New Horizons
					

Female Normal Peppy Snooty Uchi Male Lazy Jock Cranky Smug The following is an incomplete, in-progress list of pictures of villagers’ house exteriors in Animal Crossing: New horizons. The lis…




					aforestlife.com
				



Contributed by: dino

*Villager Gifts:*








						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				



Contributed by: Babylon

*Villager Sprites and Pixels:*
http://chriiscrossing.tumblr.com/post/139062353525Contributed by: Sheep Villager 

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟTown Tunes·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*
Town Tune Requests:





						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Contributed by: Rubombee

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟMystery Island·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*


			Ninji's Mystery Tour Islands Guide
		

Contributed by: mirukushake

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟRedd's Art·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*


			One moment, please...
		










						Animal Crossing: New Horizons guide - Jolly Redd’s art, real or fake?
					

Figure out which art pieces are real and which are forgeries




					www.polygon.com
				




*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟSaharah·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*
*Wallpaper:

Flooring:*

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟFashion·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*


*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟQR Codes·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*
*Clothing Designs:*
https://www.tumblr.com/tagged/acnl-qr-codes
*Paths:*
https://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/
*Misc:*






						Animal Crossing Custom Designs | Nook's Island
					






					nooksisland.com
				



Contributed by: Sicariana

https://acnlqrcode-edition.tumblr.com/
https://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/
https://qr-closet.tumblr.com/
*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟWiki / General Guide / Misc·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*








						Main Page
					

Nookipedia is a community-driven Animal Crossing wiki with 15,151 articles and counting.




					nookipedia.com
				












						NooksGuide.com - Animal Crossing New Horizons Guide
					






					nooksguide.com
				



Contributed by: Rubombee









						Data Spreadsheet for Animal Crossing New Horizons
					

Read Me  <a href="https://tinyurl.com/acnh-sheet">https://tinyurl.com/acnh-sheet</a> <a href="https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vTGrIfAI5ybCvaiIux5kEbermRFZe6aooAs7I1iVrJF27DrXSOJQxxEcQXzIw6KRacx1721da2oN2SM/pubhtml">Published Sheet - Read-Only</a> DO NOT REQUEST EDIT ACCESS HERE. T...




					docs.google.com
				



Contributed by: mirukushake

*✧·ﾟ: *✧·ﾟMobile Apps·ﾟ✧*:·ﾟ✧:*

ACNH Guide (Free on Android and iOS)
Contributed by: Raz

ACNH Life (Free on Android and iOS)
Contributed by: kojuuro

*[ ! ] Note: Some of the resources are listed under multiple sections, as the subpages of those resources are used for different categories. 

[ ! ] Disclaimer: Resources listed here are outside sources, they have been used and vetted by other forum users, however use at your own discretion. *


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

the only one i use rn is villagerdb to keep track of everything i have - i’ll also usw
miscellaneous guides made by people about villager preferences, hybrid breeding, etc ;u;


----------



## MarkySharky (May 7, 2020)

Turnip trading:






						Animal Crossing - Turnip Prophet
					

Animal Crossing - Turnip Prophet




					turnipprophet.io


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

I use happy island designer for island planning, villagerdb for catalog and the wikia for more info, there's also more.


----------



## flurrybuster (May 7, 2020)

Mostly wood and bamboo, though I do use iron and gold occasionally. Almost never use clay.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 7, 2020)

I use a mix of VillagerDB, Nookazon, Nookipedia, and TurnipProphet.

VillagerDB and Nookazon for items I’m on the lookout for, Nookipedia for fish and bug prices and times, and TurnipProphet for the very occasional time I buy turnips


----------



## Hesper (May 7, 2020)

My heart.

Also, turnip exchange and turnip prophet.


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

xara said:


> the only one i use rn is villagerdb to keep track of everything i have - i’ll also usw
> miscellaneous guides made by people about villager preferences, hybrid breeding, etc ;u;



The hybrid breeding guide might be really good, do you have a link to it?


----------



## flurrybuster (May 7, 2020)

Leann said:


> The hybrid breeding guide might be really good, do you have a link to it?


Not sure if this is the same one they use, but I've gotten good results from this one.









						ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
					

ACNH Flower Genetics Guide By Paleh  Update: Thanks to data mining from Aeter (Aeter#9823 on Discord), we now know the genes of all the New Horizon flower species! Huge thanks for getting this info! This guide has been updated with all the new gene data for all species.  Animal Crossing New Horiz...




					docs.google.com


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

Leann said:


> The hybrid breeding guide might be really good, do you have a link to it?








						ACNH Guide On Hybrids
					

I highly recommend bookmarking this thread, as it gets lost very quickly!  Also, if you have any questions, feel free to reply and tag me (@Khaelis) in your post, or send me a DM/Conversation.  I'll respond as soon as I am able.   Hello, and welcome to my guide on hybrids for Animal Crossing...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




this is the one i’ve been using - there’s others out there, though!


----------



## Vikaela (May 7, 2020)

There's not many that I really use, other than the basics, but I appreciate this post featuring some good ones!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 7, 2020)

I use VillagerDB for wishlists and keeping track of kk slider songs and artworks, turnip prophet for turnip prices, the forums here for shopping and socializing and ac-catch (https://ac-catch.com) to keep track of all the bugs, fish and fossils!


----------



## mirukushake (May 7, 2020)

Flower breeding simulator for growing hybrids, Turnip Prophet for turnip prices, Data spreadsheet for datamined info on all items, VillagerDB for trading lists, Nook Plaza tools for finding the best villager clothing gifts (based on this data). Don't really use it myself but Ninji's mystery island guide should be useful for people who do a lot of mystery islands.


----------



## Rubombee (May 7, 2020)

I use this a lot! It's still in development and new things are added super regularly (just check their twitter too see)!








						NooksGuide.com - Animal Crossing New Horizons Guide
					






					nooksguide.com
				



(Just don't use the breeding flowers part, atm it's bad)


----------



## dino (May 7, 2020)

really useful and nice post, op ! donct know that i have anything to contribute aside from saying the entirety of twitter lol. and also this tumblr in general but particularly 









						Villager house exteriors in AC: New Horizons
					

Female Normal Peppy Snooty Uchi Male Lazy Jock Cranky Smug The following is an incomplete, in-progress list of pictures of villagers’ house exteriors in Animal Crossing: New horizons. The lis…




					aforestlife.com


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for everyone's replies so far. Let's build this into the one stop shop for all Animal Crossing New Horizons resources, guides, data, wiki, and information.

Hopefully we will be able to help new players and forum members ^-^


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 7, 2020)

All of the ones I use have been posted and I'm not sure if this qualifies but the small signature pixel villagers a lot of people use come from here. 

I've seen a few people ask about them so maybe it could be listed too?​


----------



## Kindra (May 7, 2020)

BetSlot: Situs judi slot terbaik dan terpercaya no 1 Indonesia
					

BetSlot adalah situs judi slot terbaik dan terpercaya nomor 1 Indonesia untuk semua permainan judi online. Dapatkan bonus tertinggi dan jackpot tanpa limit.




					nooksisland.com
				



^ For which bugs and fish are available

And also nookplaza which has already been linked for items :')


----------



## Rosch (May 7, 2020)

There is a 3D Island Designer available. It's really helpful since you can terraform in it.
It's missing features since it's still in development, but it's entirely usable.

Here it is: https://bobacupcake.itch.io/island-planner/

I also primarily use VillagerDB for items and DIYs:





						Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

The largest Animal Crossing item, villager database and wishlist maker on the internet.




					villagerdb.com


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Updated!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



flurrybuster said:


> Mostly wood and bamboo, though I do use iron and gold occasionally. Almost never use clay.



Wrong type of resource =P


----------



## kakuzu (May 7, 2020)

nook.exchange is a mix of selling , crafting , items collection , and wishlist in one !  

also the prior mentioned nooksguide now has a section just for pro designs !


----------



## Kalene (May 7, 2020)

Item checklist here could be a useful addition.






						I made an Item Checklist!
					

Checklist of every item in the game! I couldn't find any Item Checklists with all the tools and other non-catalogables so I made my own. There's a few items omitted like the construction kits and fresh turnips because you can't realistically collect them without halting progression or they...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rubombee (May 7, 2020)

Also if it fits, you might as well link kiwikenobi's thread for town tunes, it's amazing xD


----------



## Raz (May 7, 2020)

I use an app called ACNH Guide (Android/iOS, free). It's a companion for NH. I just posted about it on another thread cause @Lavulin98 wanted something to check the themes of clothing. This is a feature they added in the latest update (alongside many others like a complete list of items, DIYs, music...).

It's the best resource I've found. It doesn't have a turnip calculator (the ACNH Life app does have one, but I don't know if it's accurate; it says it pulls data from turiprophet), but other than that, it's a complete package. Working completely offline is always a plus.


----------



## stiney (May 7, 2020)

I haven't seen stalks.io mentioned for Turnips, that's the site I've been using.


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Further updated ^-^

Thank you all!


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

is the way I sectioned the post ok?


----------



## Kalene (May 7, 2020)

Looks great to me!

Good flower video is good.


----------



## Bioness (May 7, 2020)

Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				




Nook Plaza isn't just for villager gifts. it is an entire database of every item/villager present in the game's code. If you get click the source link at the bottom it will export it all to a Google document for you to sort of make your own checklists.

For fish and bugs, I use Nook's Island, it has a useful filter option that I enjoy since I time travel a lot. It is also is a great place to share designs.





						BetSlot: Situs judi slot terbaik dan terpercaya no 1 Indonesia
					

BetSlot adalah situs judi slot terbaik dan terpercaya nomor 1 Indonesia untuk semua permainan judi online. Dapatkan bonus tertinggi dan jackpot tanpa limit.




					nooksisland.com


----------



## Sicariana (May 7, 2020)

I use https://nooksisland.com/designs for design codes!


----------



## DinoTown (May 7, 2020)

flurrybuster said:


> Mostly wood and bamboo, though I do use iron and gold occasionally. Almost never use clay.


This made me chuckle.

I don't use many of the resources shown on this list - because I didn't know they existed! It's super helpful to have all of these links and sites available to be found in one place - thank you for making this thread, OP!


----------



## Khaelis (May 7, 2020)

https://nooksisland.com/ is a great resource for helping with a few things, namely tracking insects and fish by month and hemisphere as well as designs.


----------



## Babylon (May 7, 2020)

Villager gifts


----------



## Brookie (May 7, 2020)

Don't forget: https://planimalcrossing.com/  it's an island planner!


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Correcting and adding to the original post.


----------



## Raz (May 7, 2020)

Leann said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. Correcting and adding to the original post.


If you can, on the listing about the ACNH Guide app, add the platforms it's available for (Android and iOS) and the fact that it's free.

Also, they added a turnip calculator, i didn't see that when I posted earlier!


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Raz said:


> If you can, on the listing about the ACNH Guide app, add the platforms it's available for (Android and iOS) and the fact that it's free.
> 
> Also, they added a turnip calculator, i didn't see that when I posted earlier!



Done! Thank you so much =P


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

this is an incredibly helpful and accurate guide on hybrids! you may want to include it maybe??


----------



## kojuuro (May 7, 2020)

I've been using ACNH Life on android to track my fossils, fish, and bugs!  It also has a turnip calculator as well.


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Thanks, added to the original post ^-^


----------



## Leann (May 10, 2020)

Is anyone able to find all the floors and wallpapers for Sahara?


----------



## Kalene (May 10, 2020)

Lots of the item lists have them combined in.


----------

